# True Or False?



## MacForMe (Jan 2, 2007)

True or False!

Let's get to know each other!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Post an answer to the previous poster's question (true or false)

then ask the next question...(anything you want!!)

I'll start:

The next person to participate has never seen the Aurora Borealis!

(now, you answer true or false then post your own)


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 2, 2007)

True! I miss it every time it's visible where ever I live!

True or False: The next person has eaten squid?


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jan 2, 2007)

True, I was duped though lol

True or False:The next person has been to the Bahamas


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 2, 2007)

I have! I go once a year!!!!

The next person will go on their first cruise in 2007!


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 2, 2007)

false I wish!!!!!..............................edit: true, I will go for my first cruise in my new car soon!!

the next person has skinny dipped before??


----------



## sarahgr (Jan 2, 2007)

False...lol...

The next person has sharted ??!


----------



## Kathy (Jan 2, 2007)

False. Had to edit. My post didn't get in quick enough. LMAO NO, I did NOT shart! :satisfied:

True or False: The next person spends time on mut when they should be working. :whistling:


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 2, 2007)

TRUE!!! Guilty.. I just have lack of interst today...

You feel bad when you have to return a cosmetic!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 2, 2007)

man this is hard... depending on the situation, but I guess False, because I always end up exchanging for something else and spend more money! lol!

ok, my question...

have you ever met the Porcelain God and paid homage?


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 2, 2007)

True! Many times! Shouldn't have gotten drunk! Although one time, I paid homage for 10 hrs. straight, and to date, we still don't know what happened to me! Pulled my stomach muscles and have to get 3 IVs!

T or F: You hate cooking?


----------



## Kathy (Jan 2, 2007)

False. I like it - I just don't have time to do it as often as I'd like.

True or False: You are over the age of 30??


----------



## Sonia_K (Jan 2, 2007)

False....I'm 27

True of False: You have been to Hawaii?


----------



## sarahgr (Jan 2, 2007)

False...i'd like to though

True or false...you have peeped through a keyhole to spy on someone?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 2, 2007)

true.

true or fase: your allegeric to chocolate


----------



## pla4u (Jan 2, 2007)

False me and chocolate get along just fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

True of False...you make a pig of yourself at an all you can eat buffet


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 2, 2007)

False... I generally only get one plate w/ fried chicken breast, mashed potatoes, and corn. Then I get a small salad. That's it!

T or F: You have a Master degree in Psychology.


----------



## Shelley (Jan 2, 2007)

False.

T or F: You like to drink Pepsi.


----------



## mintesa (Jan 2, 2007)

false

True or False: the next person keeps chocolate under the bed.


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 2, 2007)

*leans over and looks under bed*.. nope.. False! Just a Take 5 wrapper!!! j/k

T or F: You can cook all kinds of ethnics foods..b


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 2, 2007)

False... Unless you count enchiladas, tacos, teriyaki chicken and chicken curry as "ethnic foods," and those are all recipes from boxes or friends LOL!

T or F: You're married with 4 kids?


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 3, 2007)

HA HA HA!! Married! Been thre, done that.. No kids.. so FFFFFALSE!!

You've had a near death experience..


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jan 3, 2007)

True, a few

True or false: You've been online for more than 12 hours straight


----------



## oceanmist (Jan 3, 2007)

True, my husband and I play online RPGs.

True or false: You have more than three pets.


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 3, 2007)

True! I have a dog, cat, 2 rats, 2 parakeets and a cockatiel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

True or False: The next person has been to Texas.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 3, 2007)

True, only on account that I've been to the Dallas airport... If that doesn't count, then nope LOL!

T or F: The next person has spent time in a tropical destination outside of the USA.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 3, 2007)

True. I have been to the Grand Cayman Islands.

True or False: You listen to country music.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 3, 2007)

True... Just depends on who it is and how it sounds... Mostly the newer stuff...

T or F: You're stuck in the 80s like my husband seems to be!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 3, 2007)

False. I'm stuck in the '60s.

True or False: You can drive a stick shift.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 3, 2007)

True, so true! First car I ever owned too! And second! LOL!

T or F: You go to the shooting range... And I don't mean golf!


----------



## lovingmakeup (Jan 3, 2007)

False! Married with a 13 mos. old, and 5 mos pregnant with my 2nd!

Q: You have more Conditioner bottles in your shower than you do Shampoo..


----------



## katrosier (Jan 3, 2007)

True. 4 conditioners 4 hair packs and 2 shampoos

T or F: You hate throwing away make up even though you know certain shades will NEVER work for you.


----------



## oceanmist (Jan 3, 2007)

False. I'll toss it or find someone that wants it.

True or False: You've eaten grits.


----------



## pla4u (Jan 3, 2007)

true dont really like them though

true or false...you have driven a tractor


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 3, 2007)

True!! I have!

You have a friend that you wish would go away?


----------



## katrosier (Jan 3, 2007)

False.

T or F: You passed your driving test because you flirted .


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 3, 2007)

False!!!

You've eaten a whole container of sour cream *OR* cottage cheese in one shot.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 3, 2007)

False.

True or False: You have been to Tennessee.


----------



## sassychix (Jan 3, 2007)

False...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> how sad...

True or False: You have a younger sister?


----------



## katrosier (Jan 3, 2007)

True

You have regifted a yucky pressie.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 3, 2007)

Soo true.

True or False: You have a laptop.


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 3, 2007)

TRUE!!

T or F: Someone asks you how their outfit looks, you know it looks BAD but you said they look great?


----------



## katrosier (Jan 3, 2007)

False.

You've worn the same undies 2 days in a row.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 3, 2007)

False.

You have broken a bone.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jan 3, 2007)

True &gt;.&lt; EDIT: False

True or False: You used the excuse "My dog ate my homework" when you were in school


----------



## MissMudPie (Jan 3, 2007)

True

You're a Grey's Anatomy fanatic.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 3, 2007)

Soo True! So glad Lifetime is airing it on Sundays!

You like pizza.


----------



## katrosier (Jan 3, 2007)

False. I love it hehehe

T or F : You're a vegetarian.


----------



## pla4u (Jan 3, 2007)

true....2 really

true or false...you eat a lot of ice cream when you are in a bad mood..


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 3, 2007)

Soo true!

You are wearing a black shirt.


----------



## MissMudPie (Jan 3, 2007)

False. Close! It's gray.

You've worked in a grocery store.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 3, 2007)

False.

You love watching the History Channel.


----------



## LVA (Jan 3, 2007)

False

.. U're eating something right now

btw - this thread reminds me of this one - &gt; https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f10...ame-11808.html

but i prefer this one .. the other one is gettin too big .. hehe


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 3, 2007)

False!!

You love sports..


----------



## LVA (Jan 3, 2007)

False! I hate it more than anything ... can't understand it

U're home alone


----------



## CoverGirl (Jan 3, 2007)

False.

MAC is your favorite brand of makeup.


----------



## KatJ (Jan 3, 2007)

false. i'm a mac virgin

you're lonely right now...


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 3, 2007)

False.

You're sleepy.


----------



## sarahgr (Jan 3, 2007)

true...zzz

true or false...you bite your nails?


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 3, 2007)

False.

You've been to the mall this week.


----------



## KatJ (Jan 3, 2007)

false

you love your job


----------



## sarahgr (Jan 3, 2007)

false...im a bum...lol

you've gone for a week without washing your hair?


----------



## KatJ (Jan 3, 2007)

true. but only because i was VERY VERY VERY SICK

you spend all your free time online


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 3, 2007)

True. lol

You have an addiction to text messaging!


----------



## CoverGirl (Jan 3, 2007)

False.

You're going to the Victoria's Secret sale tomorrow.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 3, 2007)

False.

You have a Motorola brand cell phone.


----------



## CoverGirl (Jan 3, 2007)

True.

You love shopping.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 3, 2007)

Soooooooooo true!

Pink is your favorite color.


----------



## CoverGirl (Jan 3, 2007)

True. I love anything pink.

You do some type of exercise.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 3, 2007)

True.

You were born in the '80s.


----------



## CoverGirl (Jan 3, 2007)

True.

You have a sister.


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 3, 2007)

True.. shes younger..

You have a secret food addiction?

(awesome.. this thread took off!)


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 3, 2007)

True. To chocolate and ice cream.

You have lived in the same state all your life!

(This is a great thread, Lauryn!)


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 3, 2007)

TRUE!! NEW "JOISEY"

You miss someone terribly, but can't tell them

(thanks Annabelle!)


----------



## Jesskaa (Jan 3, 2007)

Very true!

You have no plans tomorrow


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 3, 2007)

False! I have a lot of errands to run.

You have seen a UFO.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 3, 2007)

True, when I was little haha... I wonder what it really was.

T or F: You have painted your toenails a "wacky" color (ie blue, yellow, etc).


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 3, 2007)

True.

You have cleaned your room/house at 3AM.


----------



## iyoung (Jan 3, 2007)

true

you love oreos


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 3, 2007)

true

you never go out without mu on


----------



## Jesskaa (Jan 3, 2007)

false.

You watch boy meets world


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 3, 2007)

False

You love cheese


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 3, 2007)

True...I LOVE cheeese  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

True or False: You flashed or mooned someone before


----------



## katrosier (Jan 3, 2007)

True but it was accidental

T of F : you've flirted with a friend's boyfriend.


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 3, 2007)

True

True or False: You've farted in public and blamed it on someone else.


----------



## semantje (Jan 3, 2007)

false

you spend more than your husband knows on beauty/make up/clothes


----------



## cdwdnw (Jan 3, 2007)

False - even if I over spend on anything I end up telling him LOL

You have actually kept/are still keeping a secret someone has told you not to tell anyone....


----------



## mintesa (Jan 3, 2007)

true

you wanna dance right now


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 3, 2007)

TRUE, cuz there is a really good song on the radio in my office..

You've spread gossip about someone knowing full well that you might not have the whole story


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 3, 2007)

sadly true  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You have, and fully accepted your addiction to makeup


----------



## stashblaster (Jan 3, 2007)

False. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem.

True or False: You like to mow the lawn.


----------



## katrosier (Jan 3, 2007)

umm .. maybe? never done it before but I might like it.

T or F : When you were younger and your parents sent you out to buy stuff you always "forgot" to give them back the change.


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 3, 2007)

False. Even though I don't have to, when I used to, I hated it. LOL

True or False: You sing in the shower.

I posted at the same time as katrosier. LOL


----------



## princess_20 (Jan 3, 2007)

so true

True or False:u like the summer.


----------



## stashblaster (Jan 3, 2007)

True

True or False: Your favorite color is black.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 3, 2007)

True.

You own at least 4 different shades of red lipstick.


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 4, 2007)

False..Red looks awful on me..

You've run a red light, or two..


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 4, 2007)

False I dont drive

You own at least 2 pair of uggs


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 4, 2007)

False.

You are a Lifetime TV junkie.


----------



## annne88 (Jan 4, 2007)

True

You love to read


----------



## cdwdnw (Jan 4, 2007)

True I can just never find the time - I've been reading Atlas Shrugged for 2 years now LOL

T or F - your are drinking Starbucks right now


----------



## Kathy (Jan 4, 2007)

False...I'm drinking the office brand, whatever it is.

True or False: You love chinese food?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2007)

True...I like it but it's not my fave.

T OR F: You like to fly.


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 4, 2007)

False- I actually hate it.. It gives me pressure headaches..

You've taken home offices supplies from work for your computer?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2007)

False

T or F: You've worn a whipped cream bikini.


----------



## cdwdnw (Jan 4, 2007)

False - but you know the anniversary is coming up so maybe I'll entertain the idea LOL

you have acrylic nails....


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2007)

False...never had them.

You tend to always walk at a fast pace.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 4, 2007)

True...people find it very irritating. lol..

True or False: You like to watch the A&amp;E channel.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 4, 2007)

True.

You are at home right now.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 4, 2007)

False - I'm at work.

True or False: You have children


----------



## daer0n (Jan 4, 2007)

True, i have two and one on the way.

true or false: You have fake boobs!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 4, 2007)

False, but I want them! lol

You are going out tonight.


----------



## cdwdnw (Jan 4, 2007)

False - hubby is going to buy an air compressor so there goes our night...

You like your employer LOL


----------



## Kathy (Jan 4, 2007)

Ummm..true AND false...lol.

True or False: You get a real Christmas tree, not a fake.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 5, 2007)

False.

You love polka dots.


----------



## KatJ (Jan 5, 2007)

false

you wish you were doing something else right now


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 5, 2007)

True (wish I was still asleep, not about to go to work)

You've got exciting plans for this weekend,


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 5, 2007)

False.

You are going to buy makeup this weekend.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 5, 2007)

False, might not until next month

T or F: You wear a wig


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 5, 2007)

False, but I have worn extensions before.

You went to bed at 11pm last night.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 5, 2007)

False: I went about 12:30am after chatting on mut with YOU!

True or False: You drive an American made car.


----------



## KatJ (Jan 5, 2007)

True my car was made by American Honda

T/F you were confused by my answer


----------



## Kathy (Jan 5, 2007)

False- I get it. BUT...is it on the "UAW Approved" list?

True or False: You don't bother voting in political elections.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 5, 2007)

True, i have never done it.

T or F: You have been pregnant twice.


----------



## Sonia_K (Jan 5, 2007)

True.

True of False: You have been to the dentist in the last 6 months?


----------



## Kathy (Jan 6, 2007)

True

True or False: You live in a small town


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 6, 2007)

True.

You've never been to WalMart.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 6, 2007)

False

T or F: You have a bad hair day today


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 6, 2007)

False.

You just woke up.


----------



## KatJ (Jan 6, 2007)

false

you're married with at least one kid

(kaville - no its not UAW approved. Its just an argument that I use at church when this guy complains about all these import cars stealing money from the us. my husband is a honda mechanic, and he works right here in the US and Hondas are making him money)


----------



## Shelley (Jan 6, 2007)

False.

You feel grump today.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 7, 2007)

False, just tired.

T or F: You've had a craving for junk food lately.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 8, 2007)

True.

You would rather read a book than watch TV.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 8, 2007)

True: Although these days I get through about 2 pages and fall asleep!

True or False: You like Coke over Pepsi?


----------



## Sonia_K (Jan 8, 2007)

True.

True or False: You have never changed a diaper?


----------



## Shelley (Jan 8, 2007)

True.

You like eating at McDonalds.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 8, 2007)

True, but i only like their fries.

T or F: You feel like punching someone in the face right now.


----------



## Shelley (Jan 9, 2007)

True. :cowboy:

You feel like going to bed early tonight.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 9, 2007)

false

your having a really rubbish day today?


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 9, 2007)

False.

You have been on the phone for at least 20 minutes today.


----------



## Sonia_K (Jan 9, 2007)

True.

True of False: Your didn't eat breakfast?


----------



## Shelley (Jan 9, 2007)

False.

You are looking forward to Valentine's Day.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 10, 2007)

True.

You love Reese's Cups.


----------



## pla4u (Jan 10, 2007)

TRUE

you wear high heals to work


----------



## Eenax (Jan 10, 2007)

true

True or False: The next person like singing in the bathroom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Jan 10, 2007)

True, lol

T or F: You like pepperoni on your pizza.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 10, 2007)

true

you dont like cheese?


----------



## Sonia_K (Jan 10, 2007)

False.

True of False: You are the youngest of your siblings.


----------



## pla4u (Jan 11, 2007)

fals right in the middle of 5

Tor F you like to take long road trips


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 11, 2007)

False.

You have been marathon shopping.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jan 14, 2007)

*False*

*Your favorite makeup brand is MAC.*


----------



## katrosier (Jan 14, 2007)

False

T or F you drink more coffee than water


----------



## PaperFlowers (Jan 15, 2007)

True. 7 shots of espresso in a single drink at Starbucks in the morning and more coffee during the day.

You are in a relationship.


----------



## Sonia_K (Jan 18, 2007)

True.

True or Falsae: You can speak more than one language.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 18, 2007)

True, i can speak spanish, english and a little bit of hebrew

T or F: You are a cleaning freak


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jan 20, 2007)

definately false :add_wegbrech:

You like to watch soap operas.


----------



## lollipop (Jan 20, 2007)

false

true/false: you like hairy guys


----------



## Shelley (Jan 21, 2007)

False.

True or False: Your favourite food is asparagus.


----------



## pla4u (Jan 24, 2007)

FALSE!!!!!

you wear a one peice swimsuit


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 25, 2007)

false

you are not wearing any makeup today


----------



## LilDee (Jan 27, 2007)

false

you went to the gym this morning


----------



## mintesa (Jan 27, 2007)

true

you have seen a tazmanian devil.


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 27, 2007)

false- not a real one, just in cartoons lol

true or false-

you say whatever is on your mind, regardless of who is around


----------



## charish (Feb 3, 2007)

false

t or f, you've gone skinny dipping before


----------



## Kathy (Feb 3, 2007)

True

True or False: You spend time on mut when you should be working.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 3, 2007)

False. I spoiled the one I have to death. I'd be dead. Now True or False: The next person that reads this has eaten Country ham and Red eye gravy? Gravy made with a coffee ingredient.


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 6, 2007)

True.

You value people more than animals?


----------

